

We are building our Mobile MVP on top of Twitter - beingpractical
http://blog.wishberg.com/post/78625120439/our-first-step-towards-mobile-now-wish-from-anywhere

======
raxitsheth
So all my wish posted on twitter will get Sync to my Wishberg account as well?
If yes, Pretty cool!!!

~~~
beingpractical
Yes, it will if your account is connected. If not, then it will create a
second account - but once twitter is linked to main account, all wishes get
merged in to one.

Kind of dropbox for wishes. It syncs up wishes in to one.

